# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS > سوال: تغییر در چند بخش این کد

## farshid.kh

سلام میخواستم دو تغییر در ایناسکریپت داده بشه

1-زمانش از 30 ثانیه به 35 ثانیه تغییر کنه

2- الان این بازی بصورت رکوردی کار میکنه و من میخوام مثلا کسی امتیازش به 400 رسید برنده باشه

ممنون میشم این دو تغییر در این کد برام بدید و اپلود کنید


متشکر

----------


## farshid.kh

لطفا یکی کم کن هزینشو میدم

----------

